# Does TPI mail confirmation paperwork for exchanges?



## Carol C (Mar 7, 2008)

I made my first exchange via TPI in mid-January for a vacation this coming summer. I've not received any kind of confirmation paperwork in the mail, and it's already March. Is this typical? Maybe I just have to show up at the resort and they'll have my name there as a reservation via TPI...without me having to hand over any kind of paperwork at check-in? 

I guess I'm used to Interval and RCI...both companies send confirmation paperwork very quickly upon completed exchange transactions (plus they both have a way to print paperwork from my computer screen). 

Maybe I'm expecting exchange confirmation paperwork when it's not the way it's done at TPI, so I'd like to know how it works with that company. Any advice would be appreciated...much obliged!


----------



## teepeeca (Mar 8, 2008)

TPI had always sent me confirmation paperwork.  I would suggest that you call them, and explain that you haven't received your confirmation.

Tony


----------



## jancpa (Mar 8, 2008)

If you have set up an on line account with them, you can also down load your confirmation.


----------



## Carol C (Mar 11, 2008)

jancpa said:


> If you have set up an on line account with them, you can also down load your confirmation.



It took me awhile to find my account...my email addy has changed, but through trial and error I did get online with them. Now, I just noticed the TPI account number told to me when I called them awhile back apparently is wrong.   My  online account has something totally different...and the number of digits is even different! I clearly have to call them again to straighten this up, if I can.

Thanks for your tips, TUGgers!


----------



## Carol C (Mar 13, 2008)

Got a call from a helpful TPI rep, so thanks everyone for your assistance!


----------



## maiwah (Mar 29, 2008)

I have similar problem.  I exchange for the first time in December at TPI.  The week is for Aug.  Now that I have to book travel, I guess I need to call TPI to confirm the exchange.  However, the site seems to be down at the moment.  Does anyone has the phone number for TPI?


----------



## SherryS (Mar 29, 2008)

maiwah said:


> I have similar problem.  I exchange for the first time in December at TPI.  The week is for Aug.  Now that I have to book travel, I guess I need to call TPI to confirm the exchange.  However, the site seems to be down at the moment.  Does anyone has the phone number for TPI?



Their website IS working now!  But FYI, TPI phone number is: 800-365-7617


----------



## Carol C (Apr 9, 2008)

maiwah said:


> I have similar problem.  I exchange for the first time in December at TPI.  The week is for Aug.  Now that I have to book travel, I guess I need to call TPI to confirm the exchange.  However, the site seems to be down at the moment.  Does anyone has the phone number for TPI?



Did you get your paperwork yet? I made my reservation in January and just got the paperwork in the mail. Since you booked with them in Dec, you definitely should call them if you've not yet gotten your confirmation paperwork. 

Have fun!


----------

